# Show me your shoes...



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

Just wanted to see what wheels you guys have on your cars. I would preffer Coupe's 'cause i'm looking for something nice for my babe...


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

btw: hi to everyone!


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

rockin stock for now.....








VERY soon into the summer:








17x8.5


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (MyAudiGoFast)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








17x8.5







[HR][/HR]​i hate you Dan. you know i was supposed to be the original with 'em








i thought you were gonna get those awhile ago though? 
will look SIIIIIIIIIIIIICK


----------



## the tankman cometh (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (VEE-DUBBER)*

these be mein summer shozzze 15x6.5 cabie rizzams








the gimmie hat








the winter rizzams with studded hakks mounted







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








damn i wish i had these as snow tires


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

not on the audi, but my jetta is sporting the audi TT 5 spoke forged wheels.








now on my 4000cs I'm still deciding what wheels to put on, stock or 17".


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (VEE-DUBBER)*

quote:[HR][/HR] 
i thought you were gonna get those awhile ago though? 
will look SIIIIIIIIIIIIICK







[HR][/HR]​rs2 headlights were at a price i couldnt resist.......


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm soooo sick about the Azev's rims. The only problem is that i cannot find them







i was also thinking about the Borbet Type A's but they're hella hard to find here in norcal.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

I have Momo GT2 (7.5x17 ET35) on my 87 Coupe quattro


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (PerL)*

nice coupe. did u painted those taillights?.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (omllenado)*

The tails are factory! The 85-87 Coupe and 85-91 Ur-quattro had black tails on the Euro market, and it's the first car ever to carry black tails from the factory.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (PerL)*

had but sold
















have but might sell, most likely not, have yet to be on the road with them, but having motor issuse and might need some benjamins
"8.5 x 17 - ET 13 
$475 CDN each 
Approx. $315 US each"
http://www.pgperformance.com/main.htm 
have a set of those cabriolet rims too, haven't finished them up yet, been sanded and sprayed with engine paint, black.


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (livi)*

if you sell them i want them, even if you dont sell them, i will buy them from you....the b1's are my second choice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## omllenado (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (PerL)*

so cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (omllenado)*

just figured out what was wrong with my engine. frigen cam gear is on backwards
The timing looks correct, but is off. I bet this is a rareity in crap happening.


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (livi)*


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (AK-Mabe)*

i'm guessing that you're runing on Borbets, right? what size are they? (rims,tires)
looks sweet


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

ooopps







i just read the other thread so i'm clear with that...(except the tires size







)


----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

17X7.5 Borbet Ts 
215/45/17 Yokohama ES100s


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (AK-Mabe)*









Team Dynamics Monza's
18" x 8"


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (evilman69)*

the RS2 front bumper looks great! now all u need is one-piece headlamps...


----------



## MyAudiGoFast (Apr 5, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (AK-Mabe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]215/45/17 Yokohama ES100s







[HR][/HR]​how are you likin the es100's? they are the tires i plan on getting, havent heard a bad thing about them yet....

Livi: I still want your Brock's








edit: i just noticed the link to the site selling them, and since yours arent used, im sure i couldnt get them much cheaper if you did sell them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by MyAudiGoFast, 12:59 PM 4-21-2003]


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

coupe-20V- already ahead of you...plus i now have the rieger sides and rear. I'll take some pics and post them in about a week or so


----------



## 2low2go (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (evilman69)*

can't wait to see it man! where did u get the rieger sides? got a link or somethink where i can find sides for a audi 90 (coupe)?


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

just dropped a vavle on my coupe, not sure wtf I am going to do now with it getting quiet pissed to say the least


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (Coupe-20v)*

http://www.rpi-equipped.com
talk to Dustan


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: Show me your shoes... (evilman69)*

i've done business with dustan before actually never really considered calling Rpi, but I am not sure if I want to drop another 7a head on and wait a while, or swap to 20vT.


----------

